# Super worms in the tank



## M0718 (Jul 14, 2019)

hi was wondering if it’s ok just to put a handful of super worms in my tegus tank? He’s about 2 feet long his tank has about 8inchs of cypress multch, and other substrate. I just want to put them in there to give home something to do while I’m working


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 14, 2019)

A great idea to keep him busy. My concern is accidental ingestion of mulch, which could prove dangerous.


----------



## M0718 (Jul 14, 2019)

Yeah maybe not a good idea then, maybe next tank clean I’ll stop useing cypress mulch and just go dirt and sand I just really hate the mess from it


----------



## Zyn (Jul 15, 2019)

How big is he might want to transition to whole prey like pinks and fuzzies isn’t much nutrition in super outside the first month or so

Edit: yeah I think at 2 feet it’s time to move on from insects


----------



## M0718 (Jul 15, 2019)

He eats all that as well and then some , the worms were just going to be put in the tank for him to hunt and something to do well I’m at work.


----------



## bocacash (Jul 21, 2019)

One additional thing to consider...super worms eventually, if not eaten, turn into beetles ! In their case...something called a Darkling Beetle which does not smell good...AND has legs ! They can, and will, climb mesh, wire, wood and escape ! This may or may not be a problem for you.


----------



## Bram040 (Oct 7, 2019)

I was wondering if the worms or beetles could be dangerous for a tegu? Expecially a young one, like 30-45 cm.
And how big is the chance that they will become a plague in your enclosure?


----------



## Rusty7486 (Dec 15, 2019)

I did this a couple of times with supers and dubias. Mine is unfortunately not the least bit interested in insects. Eventually they all died out. Didn't have any morph into beetles. The environment must not have been right or their pupa got eaten by other microfauna. 

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------

